# Plant ID



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

I keep a journal of my frog room,frogs,vivs, plants, etc.. I need help making an ID on these two plants. The first produces small white floweres when in bloom and does well in the vivariums. Thanks ~Chris


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I cant tell from the pic what the first one is, the second is Syngonium rayii though.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

Thanks. Here is a different photo of the first one inside a different viv. not sure if it will help.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like some kind of Bacopa...


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

therizman2 said:


> I cant tell from the pic what the first one is, the second is Syngonium rayii though.


How do you tell rayii from wendlandii? 
I know rayii is smaller, but are there other differences that gives it away since there are no size references in the picture?

Just trying to learn


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Sammie said:


> How do you tell rayii from wendlandii?
> I know rayii is smaller, but are there other differences that gives it away since there are no size references in the picture?
> 
> Just trying to learn


Leaf venation.


----------



## aggiegrad2012 (Sep 1, 2010)

I would second bacopa. There is a native species that grows here in the texas coastal marsh, it grows in salt, brackish and fresh water with full inundation and or well drained soil, it seems to enjoy being wet constantly. Bacopa maritima to be exact.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I did some research and found some nice info and photos of Bacopa. I found it interesting how it is used in medicine in India. Do not believe i will use the plants from my viv for this but i will do more research and have to add it to my collection of medicinal plants


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Just make sure to photograph the flowers bc that would solidify whether or not it is Bacopa.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

The flower images i found on line for the plant appeared to be the same as the ones i just had on mine. Unfortunately i will have to wait until it blooms again to get photos.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Frogtofall said:


> Leaf venation.


Okay, so I've been looking at pictures of rayii and compared the venation to my wendlandii but I still can't figure out the difference

Would you care to explain further? It really bugs me that I can't see it


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

The leaf size is about 9cm if that is any help. Not sure what it is on the wendlandii. I searched on line for the venation of the two but could not see any difference as well.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Also, in immature form, _Syngonium rayi _has smaller leaves, has shorter petioles, and starts vining at a smaller size. _S. wendlandii_ is a larger plant with longer petioles and longer leaves. Your plant looks like rayi.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

I've also wondered about the differences between S. rayi and S. wendandii, esp. since I have never grown the former. But, supposedly one difference is that S. rayi produces clear sap, which is uncommon in the genus. I broke a stem of my S. wendlandii and the sap is white. Maybe someone here can break a stem of their S. rayi and photograph it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice one Chuck! Didn't know that!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, the leaf sap of wendlandii definitely white! Now you want to break my rayi?!?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I've had Wendlandii in several tanks for over a year, cant get it to vine at all. My rayii, in the same tanks will vine. At least in my tanks, side by side, they are easily distinguishable. Rayii is usually lighter colored, larger leaves, and not so much of an "arc" on the edge of the leaves.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

You find that rayi has the larger leaves?!? Then I would suggest that your rayi is taking on its mature form. In my experience, _S. wendlandii _(grown as a houseplant, will eventually form short "vines" with 6-7" deeply lobed leaves. It is not really vining, so much as sending out short runners to root, not unlike a colocasia. For those who don't know, wendlandii makes a pretty cool houseplant in moderate/bright light (no full sun).



pdfCrazy said:


> I've had Wendlandii in several tanks for over a year, cant get it to vine at all. My rayii, in the same tanks will vine. At least in my tanks, side by side, they are easily distinguishable. Rayii is usually lighter colored, larger leaves, and not so much of an "arc" on the edge of the leaves.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I mistyped, meant to say Wendlandii, not Rayii. The Wendlandii is easily 40-50 percent larger.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

pdfCrazy said:


> I mistyped, meant to say Wendlandii, not Rayii. The Wendlandii is easily 40-50 percent larger.


<Whew> 

I also find wendlandii a bit easier and more forgiving--how about you?


----------

